# Drill Bits & Plug Cutters.



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Those Plug cutters look good…

Those drills… I used to have some similar to that… I hated the round shafts… hit a rough spot and they just spin in the drill going nowhere… From now on, I will only get those with a Hex shaft like Snappy has…

I too like MLCS… Router bits is my best experience and a DT jig that I don't really care for…


----------



## smw6442 (Oct 6, 2010)

get a pair of bifocal safety glasses that what i use for my cheater and they still look good on you lol i bought both of them and i got mine at Harbor Freight tools they work ok..steve


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Ken, been looking for a good set of plug cutters, think these will do the trick!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Who's getting older?!?

I think I might have to try those tapered drill bits!

Lew


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Ken,

You might drop the suggestion with MLCS. They have been VERY responsive to customer requests in the past. You never know, you might just be responsible for a great new feature!

FWIW, those MLCS plug cutters are on my wish list for Santa to bring me this year…


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Guys, if you are older then 71 I will take a back seat to ya. Still going strong in the shop and looking forward to the next 10 years. I have bought router bits and other items from MLCS and have had good luck with everything. Good service and good customer service. Yes, I wear tri focals.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

oldtimer …71 you got me by a cpl LOL Well I feel 71 some days…. hehe.

I made it 44 1/2 never had any problems and one day started having trouble reading the little numbers on Aircraft Wires. Still haven't heard the end of it from the crew at work… I was also doing a project in the shop and the drilled holes were a little off , then Blondie brought out some reading glasses and I was like OHHHHH MYYYYYYYYY that just cost me!

Thx, everyone.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like the same sets I bought at Harbor Freight. For the tapered drill bits… I wrote the sizes on the box, and clipped out the size chart that was on the outer cardboard packaging. A third box of forstner bits did have the bit sizes stamped in the location slots. Anyway, as an amateur, these less expensive bits and cutters work well for me.


----------

